# Menü - Aufteilung und Gestaltung



## juliangoetz (24. März 2005)

Hallo, ich weiß jetzt nicht genau ob das hier passt.
Ich stehe vor einem Problem.

Die folgenden Bereiche gibt es und wird es später noch geben:
Home, Bilder, Texte, Witze, Videos, Audios, Fun-Napping, Newsletter, Gästebuch, Powerpoints, Tellafriend, Special, Impressum und eventuell noch mehr.
ACh ja, Games, Geld verdienen und usere Banner hab ich noch vergessen.

Nur wie soll ich das ganze in mein Menü bekommen?
Impressum war vorher auch als Button, das habe ich jetzt geändert.

MIr schwebt vielleciht ein Dropdownmenu und JavaScript vor, nur wie dann die Kategorien, ich kann ja schlecht Audio und Videos machen, und der Name erst...

Hier der Link damit ihr wisst worums geht:
http://mailing-boy.piranho.de/menu.PNG

Julian

Ach ja, das Logo is noch in Arbeit, aber wenn euch was einfällt wie man en bissel mehr pep in die sache bringt, der postet bitte


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. März 2005)

Öhm, der Link zickt ein wenig rum 

Im Allgemeinen würde ich aber von zu vielen Menüpunkten abraten. Viele deiner genannten Punkte könnte man in einer Kategorie, wie z.B. "Unterhaltung" oder "Fun", zusammenfassen.


----------



## juliangoetz (24. März 2005)

Wie der Link zickt etwas herum?

Also das ganze unter Unterhaltung finde ich jetzt nicht so gut. Die Page ist eine Funpage mit den Zusätzen Games und Geld verdienen.

Ich kann aber schlecht so machen:
Home - Fun - Games - Tellafriend - Funnapping - Impressum

Ich kann ja wohl schlecht Fun mit Tellafriend gleich setzen.

Wie sieht es mit der Gestaltung aus. 

Wie wäre es mit einer JS-Lösung für das Menü? Kennt sich da jemand aus?
Also ich weiß das JS-Menüs gehen, zb. lustich.de Nur bei mir sind die Buttons in einem <div>-Tag. Die Links sind mit CSS-Attributen zu Buttons gemacht worden. Geht da sowas überhaupt, so wie auf lustich.de ?

Julian


----------



## c2uk (24. März 2005)

Die Seite bringt eine 403er Errormeldung: Keine Berechtigung, um auf die Datei zuzugreifen!

 JS-Lösung halte ich persönlich für ungeschickt, mehr gibts zu dem Thema, wenn man sich die Datei anschauen kann.


----------



## juliangoetz (24. März 2005)

Also ich kann die Datei prima aufruffen, aber der Webspace is eh ent des wahre..

Egal ich machs hier mal als Anhang!

Julian


----------



## LordSikon (24. März 2005)

Zu den Kategorien:

Aktuelles
Spaß
Downloads
Community
Service


Nur so als vorschlag....

und dann als Treemenu und ganz wichtig:  Kein JavaScript, JavaApplet oder Flash nehmen. Ganz übel, weil es user gibt, die damit nichts anfangen können.


----------



## fluessig (24. März 2005)

LordSikon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und dann als Treemenu und ganz wichtig:  Kein JavaScript, JavaApplet oder Flash nehmen. Ganz übel, weil es user gibt, die damit nichts anfangen können.




Wenn man die Zielgruppe der Page ansieht, kann locker davon ausgehen, dass sowohl Javascript als auch Flash sicher vorhanden sind.

Ich könnte mir eine zweireihige Navigation am Kopf der Seite vorstellen (1. Reihe: Home,Special, ... 2. Reihe die Links zu Audio, Video, PPS usw), das ganze noch farblich voneinander abtrennen, je nachdem was wichtiger ist. Und einen Footer, in dem Impressum und Banner sind.


----------



## juliangoetz (24. März 2005)

Wie fändet ihr eine Navigation so wie auf 1und1.de ?

Julian.
Und sonst die Gestaltung?


----------



## fluessig (24. März 2005)

Die Farben find ich schon mal gar nicht schlecht. Die Schrift für den Titel ist etwas zu schmal für meinen Geschmack und zu hoch. Den Verlauf würde ich strecken (von Orange in Gelb wird in vielleicht 50 Pixeln gewechselt, ich würd min 200 draus machen).


----------



## LordSikon (24. März 2005)

fluessig hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn man die Zielgruppe der Page ansieht, kann locker davon ausgehen, dass sowohl Javascript als auch Flash sicher vorhanden sind.



Richtig, man macht aber trotzdem so etwas nicht, nur weil man denkt, dass dies vorhanden ist. Deshalb "verdreckt" (entschuldigung bitte) meiner Meinung nach das I-Net. 
Wichtig ist einfach nur nach W3C arbeiten und für ALLE User eine schöne Seite haben.

Und ich denke für eine Fun-Seite wird sicher eine ASP oder PHP Grundengine existieren (CMS?), somit sollte eine PHP-Tree Navi kein Thema sein.


----------



## juliangoetz (24. März 2005)

Logischerweise ist diese Seite auf PHP-Basis

Wieso sollte ich Flash fürs Menü nehmen, das ist doch doof.
Mir gehts hauptsächlich um die Aufteilung.
Man könnte doch zum beispiel einige links ins logo integrieren. ICh hab, alles in allem, keine Peilung.

Julian


----------



## LordSikon (25. März 2005)

guck dir mal sowas wie

http://www.autsch.de

an.


----------



## juliangoetz (25. März 2005)

Ja, hab ich, aber ich kanns ja schlecht einfach koieren. AUßerdem hab cih ja schon ein Layout. Es geht nur ums Menü!


----------



## LordSikon (25. März 2005)

dann zeig mal dein layout, dann kann ich kreativer werden, weil ich dir ja sonst schlecht was vorschlagen kann, was in dein layout nicht reinpasst.


----------

